# Ghost Adventures



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Anyone watch this show?  I met Zach last night at a private party I got invited to at the Cosmopolitan.  He seems like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## waltky

possum thought he seen a ghost out inna street once - turned out it was just steam risin' from a manhole cover...

*Thousands of Taiwanese have ability to communicate with ghosts: psychiatrists*
_Wed, Aug 28, 2013 - Every Ghost Month, many Taiwanese observe Taoist rituals and ceremonies during the period when, according to traditional Chinese beliefs, the spirits of the dead are allowed to re-enter the mortal world._


> Among those who believe in the spiritual realm are people who also believe in psychic powers and paranormal phenomena associated with ghosts and spirits. Despite many decrying believing in the paranormal as mere superstition, several psychiatrists say that thousands of Taiwanese are capable of communicating with spirits or ghosts. Lee Kuang-hui, a senior psychiatrist and director of Pei-Ling Guan-Si Hospital in Hsinchu County, said that based on what he has seen during his years as a clinical practitioner, he estimates that at least one in every 1,000 people in Taiwan has the ability to perceive and engage with the spiritual realm. &#8220;This means that at least 23,000 Taiwanese have a special power that enables them to see, hear and experience supernatural events most people are blind to,&#8221; Lee said.
> 
> Many people have reported being possessed by an evil presence as they sought to &#8220;channel&#8221; spirits. In some cases, medical treatment has been administered to the possessed and in other cases, Taiwanese-style exorcists have been called in to drive away the malevolent spirit. Yang Tsung-tsai, a psychiatrist at Hsintien Cardinal Tien Hospital in New Taipei City, said that eight out of every 10 patients who seek medical treatment because they are experiencing illusions or hearing eerie sounds indicated that they felt possessed by an other-worldly being. &#8220;Some of these patients were engaging in paranormal or occult practices, in which they were too deeply engrossed. When traditional Chinese medicine failed to cure them, they turned to Western medicine,&#8221; Yang said. &#8220;Some of these individuals do not recognize that they have a problem or are suffering from an illness. They think even God can not save them,&#8221; Yang added.
> 
> However, Lee sees things differently. He stressed that it is not fair for society to label such people as superstitious or occult practitioners. &#8220;These individuals really believe they can see and feel other-worldly phenomena. This sense is similar to animals&#8217; ability to foretell meteorological events,&#8221; he said. A patient of Lee&#8217;s once told him that he could see a person&#8217;s soul hovering in the air around them, while another said that a deceased friend had appeared to them to ask for help. Lee said doctors should be sympathetic when treating such patients and give them support, adding that if treated positively, most patients can overcome their fear and accept their experiences. If a patient&#8217;s special ability is causing them trouble, then they would of course be prescribed medicine, he added.
> 
> Lu Ying-chung, chairman of the International Chinese Parapsychology Study Association, is of the opinion that one in every 100 individuals in Taiwan has psychic powers that allow them to act as a spirit medium, or have other special abilities. &#8220;Everyone has the capacity to develop this acuity. All it takes is opening up the receptive channels that all people possess,&#8221; Lu said. &#8220;However, it is important to bear in mind that humans and ghosts are from different worlds. Communicating with the spirit world is fine as long as a person is not trying to enhance their perceptive powers with training or gain from their ability,&#8221; Lu said.
> 
> More FEATURE: Thousands of Taiwanese have ability to communicate with ghosts: psychiatrists - Taipei Times


----------



## mamooth

I catch the show sometimes. It's interesting when they talk about the backgrounds of each spot, but kind of silly when they start jumping at random sounds. At least they're good showmen.

And don't get me started on the EVP nonsense. All I hear is "BZZZT BZZZT BZZZT", not "Mommy help me" or whatever they claim the spirit conveniently transmitted. I pity those poor spirits, all unable to communicate until electronic devices were perfected.


----------



## laughinReaper

I like the places they investigate. They seem like a fun bunch of guys.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Some of the things they find just seem to be too sensational to be believed sometimes, and I'm a believer.


----------



## laughinReaper

R.C. Christian said:


> Some of the things they find just seem to be too sensational to be believed sometimes, and I'm a believer.



I agree. Sometimes they see things or hear things and play it back and I'm like,you heard what? I didn't hear anything. I also get that on other shows though so I guess it's common. I watch My Ghost Story Caught on Camera and I almost never see the "face in the window" and I automatically dismiss orbs as dust. I think it's a lot of Matrixing on many of these shows.


----------



## Snouter

Their show is kind of funny and entertaining, but the have never proved any paranormal activity with their overnight stays.


----------



## Ringel05

When I was doing Civil War reenacting some guys would do night time "ghosting" near roadways close to and in National Battlefield Parks.  Someone would always fall for it.


----------



## laughinReaper

Snouter said:


> Their show is kind of funny and entertaining, but the have never proved any paranormal activity with their overnight stays.



They also use orbs as evidence. Most of the time I say Niggah Please, that's dust or that's a bug. You can see the wing pattern. Just because you blur it doesn't mean it's not detectable as a bug. That said they are very entertaining.


----------



## Abishai100

*Time Cell*

This sort of entertainment is popular these days since people worry a lot about sensory deprivation.

In older times, it was village folk tales about mischievous creatures such as the Leprechaun (an Irish imp who hides gold at the end of a rainbow but is very sneaky) that stirred the curiosity about bad wagers.









Ghost ship - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bush92

Yes. I watch the show. Like to see the evidence. Once you have an experience ...you become a believer.


----------



## ChrisL

Wait a minute . . . shhhhhh.  Did you hear that?  OMG!  Did you hear that?  

Yeah, I heard it.  It was an effing noise.  

I hate this show.  It sucks IMO.


----------



## Katzndogz

Of all the paranormal investigative shows, Ghost Adventures seems to be the most phony.


----------



## ChrisL

All the shows are the same, and they never find a ghost.  What's the point?  I guess I just don't find watching these guys freak out over noises and figments of their imaginations to be all that exciting.  It's no different than the Big Foot shows.  You watch and watch, but do they ever find a Big Foot?  No, they do not.


----------



## Dalia

i watch it play in France.


----------



## Abishai100

*BARD*


I'd like to see an episode (anyone know of one) about the exploration of local folklore (i.e., Headless Horseman). Something that will tie in the old world ghost storytelling (e.g., ghost of Paul Revere) to new world ghost storytelling (e.g., haunted libraries) is a surefire nice-fit for _Ghost Adventures_, don't you think?

How does one 'demystify' such a show?

====

Oliver Queen and Hal Jordan were studying ghost folklore at the library at NYU when they came across the legends of the iconic Headless Horseman, a spook supposedly riding a 'dark horse' and carrying a beheading-weapon but himself possessing no head! Olive and Hal decided to dress up as the comic book superheroes Green Lantern and Green Arrow for Halloween and visit the libraries in cities near places where Headless Horseman folklore was popular. They were sure they would find some kind of spectre haunting one of these libraries.

When Lantern and Arrow visited the library in White Plains, New York, they were shocked to find strange noises in some of the back-stacks of the library. They kept with them a copy of Washington Irving's representative work The Legend of Sleepy Hollow (for spiritual protection) and walked towards the sound coming from the back end of the library. When they reached the very end of the book-stacks, they saw a shadowy gray figure in some odd fog coming through an open window at the back of the library.

The figure seemed to be human, but Lantern and Arrow first considered the possibility they were hallucinating some 'figurine' because of 'wishful mysticism speculation' thinking(!). However, they both soon realized what they were seeing was indeed some kind of headless humanoid figurine. When they moved towards it, the figure turned (seemingly towards them) and wiggled its shoulders and then whisked out the window with the fog. Lantern and Arrow decided to send an op-ed to the White Plains Gazette: "We believe we saw a Headless Horseman spectre on Halloween at the WP Library, but we were protected 'psychologically' since we were dressed as the comic book superheroes Green Lantern and Green Arrow!"

====


----------



## Rob37

Yeah, I try to fit it in between "Finding Bigfoot" and "Mountain Monsters".


----------



## Dalia

In this episode there is a person or (phantom) unexplained in the 34 minute of the video


----------



## Rooster

I'm a believer.

I'm a big fan of the Travel Channel show and, for a while, would try to visit places they'd investigated during my travels. I've been to the Queen Mary in Long Beach, the Hotel Cosmopolitan and the Whaley House in San Diego, Shanghai Tunnels in Portland, Old Fort Niagara in Youngstown, NY, West Virginia Penitentiary in Moundsville and the Castillo de San Marcos here in St. Augustine. St. Augustine is renowned for its hauntings; it's the oldest city in the country.

I believe the guys on the show come away with a lot of stuff which simply can't be explained and, accordingly, cannot therefore be dismissed. I agree a lot of the EVP stuff seems hokey, but other times what they capture is pretty clear. 

I've not met Zak Bagans, but my daughter is friends with Aaron Goodwin. I've met him a couple times and have absolutely no reason to believe he's not absolutely sincere...


----------



## Dalia

Rooster said:


> I'm a believer.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Travel Channel show and, for a while, would try to visit places they'd investigated during my travels. I've been to the Queen Mary in Long Beach, the Hotel Cosmopolitan and the Whaley House in San Diego, Shanghai Tunnels in Portland, Old Fort Niagara in Youngstown, NY, West Virginia Penitentiary in Moundsville and the Castillo de San Marcos here in St. Augustine. St. Augustine is renowned for its hauntings; it's the oldest city in the country.
> 
> I believe the guys on the show come away with a lot of stuff which simply can't be explained and, accordingly, cannot therefore be dismissed. I agree a lot of the EVP stuff seems hokey, but other times what they capture is pretty clear.
> 
> I've not met Zak Bagans, but my daughter is friends with Aaron Goodwin. I've met him a couple times and have absolutely no reason to believe he's not absolutely sincere...


Hello, I also believe, no one knows the truth and many proofs have already been brought from the existence of the beyond! i really like Aaron Goodwin some of the épisode he was very scare


----------

